# She's getting fuzzy!



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

So, hi all. I'm still attacking paper, so far I'm above average in all but one class. I can't believe I'm five weeks in already! 

Dogs are all grand as usual. I've been growing out 'Lo for a good month+ now, the amount of hair she has to show for it is depressing. But, at least it's growing! I'm not sure how much longer I can let her back grow before I go nuts though. It's starting to curl and it's getting me on edge. Does anyone have a dog that has a nearly flat coat, or that gets cowlicks? How long does the fur have to be for them to lay down? Any ideas? I'm desperate here lol. Pretty soon she'll have naked sides and a mohawk again. 

And I got her a harness with my last petedge shipment, they had a bogo sell on blades and I went just slightly nuts. Couldn't stop myself from adding on more collars, bones, boots, ect. 

I've never owned a harness before. It was... odd looking at first. Then I decided I loved it and left it on her for a week straight lol. Aren't her long legs and tail just gorgeous? Her fur has been looking more lush and thick of late, for her at least.


















D's gotten a lot more energy sense I started clipping him to 'Lo so he's forced to come along on our 1.5 mile jog. (for them, I bike lol) He hates the way up, but runs the whole way home grinning. Though, being D, he'll never admit he has energy. Ever.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

your dogs are lovely Enneirda. My Milo is flat coated too. Seems similar coat to 'Lo I think. Still a puppy though so no real experience to share about coat.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Los body is looking lovely u can defo see that it's getting longer. Nice wee curls appearing. Emma x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the longer hair around her harness has a definite wave to it - very pretty! and lovely markings too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Impressive tail ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Looking beautiful!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone!  She is looking pretty nice.  

I'm just scared her coat'll never flop lol. Or she'll look really fat.  The last time I tried growing her out I had her at the vet and a tech said 'Come look at this one! She looks really big, but he has a really small head!' I trimmed her down the next day lol. I'm starting to think a fluffy body only works with a full mustache or something...


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I think she looks great, keep going with your 'experiment', I'd be interested to see how she looks with clipped face/fluffy body.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow....Ive never seen lo with so much fur! Lovely as always


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you guys!  I'll try to hold off lol.


----------

